# Windshield inner lace



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone have a picture of the inner lace at the headliner and windshield to a 66-67 hardtop?
I have hired help right now in the garage and a quick answer would be most appreciated.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Also, does the back have a bracket that the plastic headliner trim attaches too? It must since the metal spine that the trim attaches too disappears across the top/middle of the opening. 

Sucks I received the car with the headliner completely gone and having trouble visualizing what is missing.


----------

